# Alabama Herf???



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

This was mentioned in another thread and I was trying to see if there was enough people interested to try and get up a "Heart of Dixie" Herf?? 

:cb

I'll start off the list:

TEAK


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

ah, you already started it! Cool!

You can count in myself, Debob and BamaDoc77

I just emailed Cigars N More in Trussville about herfing there and seeing about a store discount for the evening. Will post up when I hear something.


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

If I can shake free of newborn responsibilities, I'll definitely be there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

My participation will depend 100% on the date. Getting close to Christmas, Family re-union one weekend, Sister's Christmas party one weekend, Appraiser's luncheon one weekend, deer hunting one weekend (hopefully), beach with friends around New Years. weekends are filling up fast (as usual this time of year). as soon as a date is posted, I will know better. However, it looks like I have no more available weekends until after new years.


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> My participation will depend 100% on the date. Getting close to Christmas, Family re-union one weekend, Sister's Christmas party one weekend, Appraiser's luncheon one weekend, deer hunting one weekend (hopefully), beach with friends around New Years. weekends are filling up fast (as usual this time of year). as soon as a date is posted, I will know better. However, it looks like I have no more available weekends until after new years.


K, talking to Harris about doing it sometime during the week most likely. We're discussing some 3 for 1 deals, % off sales, etc. Will post up when I've got something definate.

Harris is at the Cigars n More in Trussville, where they recently expanded their smoking lounge.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Sounds good to me..........


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Where in Bama?


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> Where in Bama?


bham....1.5 hours from the ala/ga line on i-20


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> Where in Bama?


You know you wanna come:ss (a lil peer pressure help here guys)

Needs a coach, bwwwhaaaaaaaaaa!!! You just tell them to stay away from Muschamp:tu


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

I guess I should've asked this at the same time but when and where or do I just show up to the Ham and follow the sounds of Bama & Barn fans wailing because they both lost to UGA this year?


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

Listen for the Bama fans, they will be the loudest :tu
I'll keep you in the loop Mike and let you know what we decide to do.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

TEAK said:


> Listen for the Bama fans, they will be the loudest :tu
> I'll keep you in the loop Mike and let you know what we decide to do.


:r Spoken like a TRUE Auburn fan!!!


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

Will be home for the holidays. Hope I can make it. Keep me posted.


----------



## Debob (May 10, 2007)

i will need to know about a week out so i can check my calender to see if i am working my 2nd job and then get someone else to cover for me.:cp


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

This may be a threadjack.....

I am going to be in Northern Bama all next week. Not sure what towns what days, but at least one in Birmingham.....anyone up for a dinner smoke?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> This may be a threadjack.....
> 
> I am going to be in Northern Bama all next week. Not sure what towns what days, but at least one in Birmingham.....anyone up for a dinner smoke?


Let us know as soon as you know! I might be free to swing a dinner smoke, and will PM you my cell # just in case. With enough notice, DeBob, JamesRoberts, BamaDoc77, Cigar_040 and/or myself might be able to put on a small herf at one of the local shops!


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

Keep me in the loop. Depending on work I might be able to make it up to Bham.


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

Well we've got a place to herf over at Cigars and More in Trussville with their recently expanded smoking lounge which is "roomy" enough for 20+ folks to sit comfortably. Will post up here what day and what deals that Harris will have for us. I'll try to get the day up at least 2 weeks in advance.

James


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, I may just change my mind about Cigars and More in Trussville, they're quoting me over $600 for a box of Anejo 55's...

Gonna give it a day or two to see if they "change their mind". If nothin else, how does The Briary sound for a place to herf?


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

Good to me.:ss

Only problem is I am booked solid at work until after the new year:BS


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

JamesRoberts said:


> Well, I may just change my mind about Cigars and More in Trussville, they're quoting me over $600 for a box of Anejo 55's...
> 
> Gonna give it a day or two to see if they "change their mind". If nothin else, how does The Briary sound for a place to herf?


If Cigars and More are going to be overcharging that much on the Anejos, then maybe another location would be better! Sounds like they are trying to pay for opening their new location on the backs of the Anejo smokers.


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> If Cigars and More are going to be overcharging that much on the Anejos, then maybe another location would be better! Sounds like they are trying to pay for opening their new location on the backs of the Anejo smokers.


lol, yup. Well I believe the Fuente/Newman Company has already been alerted to Cigars N More price gouging..... no further comment!

I encourage everyone to email the owner of Cigars and More (Harris Saunders III) at [email protected] and let them know how you feel about all cigar price gouging!!!


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

If ya'll are still looking for a place to go I can guarantee you spot at The Humidor Room off Hwy. 280. Not a terrible lot of seating but that can be remedied. 

On a side note James, when my store out here gets our Anejo's for Christmas I'll send you a PM and let you know what they are going for out here in the Desert. xD


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

Ninja Vanish said:


> If ya'll are still looking for a place to go I can guarantee you spot at The Humidor Room off Hwy. 280. Not a terrible lot of seating but that can be remedied.
> 
> On a side note James, when my store out here gets our Anejo's for Christmas I'll send you a PM and let you know what they are going for out here in the Desert. xD


Hey,

So how is life out in the desert, lol?

The Humidor Room on 280 would be great. I actually got a call back from the Briary and they just don't have the room.

Humidor Room sound good to everyone?


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

Never been there, but sure.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Just let me know a date and I'll make the call.

Life is really good. Wish I was making more money but that will come soon enough once I get a real job and stop getting paid to smoke cigars and watch tv.


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

Ninja Vanish said:


> Just let me know a date and I'll make the call.
> 
> Life is really good. Wish I was making more money but that will come soon enough once I get a real job and stop getting paid to smoke cigars and watch tv.


Mind checkin on Sat January 5th in the evening?

Thx,
James


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

JamesRoberts said:


> Mind checkin on Sat January 5th in the evening?
> 
> Thx,
> James


I won't be here then, will be on the way to San Diego.

Ninja Vanish will actually be here Dec 25 thru the 29th. (actually will be her thru the 2nd of Jan, but we have family Christmas on the 29th, and will be headed to Gulf Shores for a couple of days after that. He flies back out early on the 2nd, and my wife and I head out to the west coast on either the 3rd or 4th.

If possible for 26th, 27th or 28th, then Ninja might be talked into unmasking for an appearance!


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> I won't be here then, will be on the way to San Diego.
> 
> Ninja Vanish will actually be here Dec 25 thru the 29th. (actually will be her thru the 2nd of Jan, but we have family Christmas on the 29th, and will be headed to Gulf Shores for a couple of days after that. He flies back out early on the 2nd, and my wife and I head out to the west coast on either the 3rd or 4th.
> 
> If possible for 26th, 27th or 28th, then Ninja might be talked into unmasking for an appearance!


K, any of those nights is good for me. How about everyone else?


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

Possible the 27th. Will be with family in montgomery the 26th and the 28th is my anniversary. I'd really like to meet some of you, but may have to wait till the next one.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

JamesRoberts said:


> K, any of those nights is good for me. How about everyone else?


UHH, Your nephew is being born that day James!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> UHH, Your nephew is being born that day James!


You're a doctor, you can handle it!!

Heck, let her handle it, and you can come smoke a cigar with us. The women don't really want us there anyway, despite what Oprah says

If this advise gets you in hot water, just remember...

You did not hear it from me!:r

On the serious side, hang in there Stewart. The first one tends to be late, but who can tell, might be a Christmas baby! I will be in San Diego for several days, but not more than a week, so if Jr. is to come between Christmas and New Years, we can set this up for sometime later in January, and still have it at the Humidor Room.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

The 27th? I can do that. We can maybe plan on that and if babies are born then We'll all smoke It's a Boy/It' a Girl cigars and call James on the phone and give him a taste. 

Would like to get some more input from some other people before setting in stone but that seems to be the acceptable date so far.

Also, if it requires a later date... something after the holidays... I can still have that arranged with no problem, unfortunately I will be smoking absentee if it's after the 2nd.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Ninja Vanish said:


> The 27th? I can do that. We can maybe plan on that and if babies are born then We'll all smoke It's a Boy/It' a Girl cigars and call James on the phone and give him a taste.
> 
> Would like to get some more input from some other people before setting in stone but that seems to be the acceptable date so far.
> 
> Also, if it requires a later date... something after the holidays... I can still have that arranged with no problem, unfortunately I will be smoking absentee if it's after the 2nd.


It's actually Stewart (BamaDoc) that will become a father. James is his brother. (just a clarification for Jr.)


----------



## Debob (May 10, 2007)

it doesnt matter much to me as long as its not on the 29th,,having a get together at my house that night. but im with stewart and james on what ever they decide.


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

Debob said:


> it doesnt matter much to me as long as its not on the 29th,,having a get together at my house that night. but im with stewart and james on what ever they decide.


It looks like the 27th is the best date to shoot for. NinjaVanish can ya set it up for us?


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm on it.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I might make it. Working on the schedule. I have some work to do in Sylacauga. :tu


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> I might make it. Working on the schedule. I have some work to do in Sylacauga. :tu


Be great to have ya!


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

What time is this going to be roughly?


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Not sure how I missed this thread. If I can find a babysitter, you guys think you can tolerate a Goodwater, *******?


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> I might make it. Working on the schedule. I have some work to do in Sylacauga. :tu


Let me know about Sylacauga, I am about 20 mins form there. We could get a bite at The Golden Rule.


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

hooperjetcar said:


> What time is this going to be roughly?


Let's see what timeframe NinjaVanish says, since he's setting it up. About the earliest that Debob, BamaDoc77 and myself could make it is around 5:30


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

JamesRoberts said:


> Let's see what timeframe NinjaVanish says, since he's setting it up. About the earliest that Debob, BamaDoc77 and myself could make it is around 5:30


We DO NOT want to drive on Hwy 280 in 5:00 traffic. I promise!!

I would think starting around 6:00 or 6:30 should give the traffic time to clear some.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Where and when and what time? I might just head down to Sweet home Alabama for this one if possible.


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

The 27th might require a little finessing on my part but I should be able to make it.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Date confirmed.

December 27th, 2007

The Humidor Room on Highway 280

6:00 pm

Should be able to get some deals on cigars if ya'll are interested in picking up some sticks.

It's all set up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Getting creative with your reasons for editing, aren't you, Ninja!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Ninja Vanish said:


> Date confirmed.
> 
> December 27th, 2007
> 
> ...


will be there cliff.......................p.s. wear a bullet proof vest.:tu


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

What town?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> What town?


Birmingham, actually Shelby County, south on Hwy 280 from I-459, past Hwy 119 (Cahaba Valley Rd), 2-3 blocks on the left, just before traffic light at the shopping center with Academy Sports (on right side of Hwy 280, across Hwy and south of Humidor Room)


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I should be all set. Will probably arrive about 7-8 pm. :tu


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

If I don't have some event with my in-law side of the family, I'm going to try to make this.


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

Im in.

If I can find the place....

-PM


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

pusherman said:


> Im in.
> 
> If I can find the place....
> 
> -PM


PM if you think you need any help finding it, I will get you my cell phone number.

27 +/- hours and counting.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> PM if you think you need any help finding it, I will get you my cell phone number.
> 
> 27 +/- hours and counting.


Cliff, bring your ammo for Catfish.....he will get 'owned'......:tu


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

This time tomorrow ......


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

This is correct right?
Humidor Room
5479 Hwy 280S
Birmingham, AL 35242

If so I'll just punch it up in mapquest. Thanks


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Cliff, bring your ammo for Catfish.....he will get 'owned'......:tu


 My ears are ringing, did someone mention my name?


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

catfish said:


> My ears are ringing, did someone mention my name?


I should have done that in a PM.............go about your business...................................the south will rise again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

Looks like I can't make this one guys. I have been informed that if I skip a female friends family function that I will be smoking my cigars alone in the dog house for quite some time. Yall have fun and take plenty of pictures for me!:tu


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

TEAK said:


> Looks like I can't make this one guys. I have been informed that if I skip a female friends family function that I will be smoking my cigars alone in the dog house for quite some time. Yall have fun and take plenty of pictures for me!:tu


 If that dog house was in Illinois the dog house would be smoke free in january.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

catfish said:


> If that dog house was in Illinois the dog house would be smoke free in january.


catfish, get away!!!!!!!!!!!!! you need to run for shelter IMO..


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

BamaDoc77 said:


> catfish, get away!!!!!!!!!!!!! you need to run for shelter IMO..


Catfish has surely earned a severe beatdown if anyone has...


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

TideRoll said:


> Catfish has surely earned a severe beatdown if anyone has...


he will get beat down like ricky hatton vs. mayweather (DID)


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Oooh I'm scared, I've seen deliverance.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

catfish said:


> Oooh I'm scared, I've seen deliverance.


There will be "NO ASS RAPING" in this......................but when we get finished with you, it may have been the lesser!:r


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> There will be "NO ASS RAPING" in this......................but when we get finished with you, it may have been the lesser!:r


 I don't think I have anything to top that.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

catfish said:


> I don't think I have anything to top that.


you wont.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

catfish said:


> Oooh I'm scared, I've seen deliverance.


Eeeew sheer gota purty mouth, boy.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Congratulations on a successful herf guys! Thank ya'll for coming. I think our last count was somewhere around 14 people including a few out-of-staters! Good times. Good times.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

Ninja Vanish said:


> Congratulations on a successful herf guys! Thank ya'll for coming. I think our last count was somewhere around 14 people including a few out-of-staters! Good times. Good times.


Yes, indeed! A great time was had by all. This was my first CS herf and I see I've been missing out. Very fine folks from the Anniston area, Huntsville, Goodwater, the Birmingham area, just to name a few, and even TechNinja from South Carolina managed to come by since he was in the state on business (thanks again for the stick, btw). NinjaVanish technically is in Arizona now, and he and Svillekid brought along my brother-in-law from Lebanon, TN, and then there was our Dawgfan. So we managed to hit most geographic regions of the state and throw in some 'foreign' diversity as well. The Humidor Room was a very hospitable host.

It was very nice to be able to put some faces to names and to meet and greet. Just very excellent company, every single one. Thanks to all.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

TideRoll said:


> and then there was our Dawgfan.


You make that sound like it's a BAD thing :ss
Thanks for having me!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I had a great time guys. It was great to meet DeBob, BamaDoc, PusherMan, BigDawgFan, TideRoll, Ninja-Vanish, Cigar 040, SvilleKid's Bro-in-Law, Tech-Ninja, and James Roberts. If I failed to mention anyone, I apologize. SvilleKid was generous enough to give me a smackin' around again. Thanks, Cliff, for the awesome Bourboun and CAO Sampler, complete with Seed to Soul DVD. Tech Ninja gifted me an awesome stick from '96 (Thanks Stewart). I will, as promised, post up pics and commentary tomorrow. This was my first Herf. If all are this enjoyable, I have many good times to look forward to. Thanks to The Humidor Room for being a great host. The Jungle is pretty nice down here in Bama.

:ss Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Debob (May 10, 2007)

Man it was nice to meet all of you,,,,,thanks cliff for the very nice gift,slapping around should i say....thanks tech ninja for the white banded gift....i hope everyone got home in in a safe and sound......i found that it truly is a small world, while talking with smokeyscotch i found he and i knew alot of the same people, crazy.....thanks to the humidor room and ninja vanish for the place and thanks cliff for the eats......

yall take care now....


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Great herf everybody !! It was a pleasure to meet everybody. Thanks for setting it up at the Humidor Room Jeremy. Thanks to Cliff and Stewart for the gifts !!


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

Great time indeed! Very enjoyable evening. I hope that for the next one we can even increase the number of C.S. gorillas


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

I was happily surprised by the turn out. Props to the locals that made it, and EXTRA to the out-of-towners that attended! I hope our out of town guest all made it home safely. Thanks to all for the gifts:ss

The Humidor Room was comfortable sized for the herf, and the TV made interesting conversation about the time the Texas Longhorn's assistant coach almost decided to pick up the fumble and run with it!!:r Thanks to Jeremy for arranging it with Joe.

Let's do this again!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Well as promised here are the pics.

As we got started, gifts were exchanged in true Gorilla manner. Libations were poured, pizza ordered, and stogies torched.

Ninja Vanish, BamaDoc77, SvilleKid, and DeBob, seated is SvilleKid's Bro-in-law.









The ballgame going, pizza has arrived, and the room has that nice stogie note going for it. Ahhh, love the stogie note. :dr

Pusherman, TideRoll,(standing) - SvilleKid's Bro-in-Law, and SvilleKid.









Ninja Vanish striking a pose.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

SvilleKid and Cigar 040 seated. That's Debob and BigDawgFan in the back there.










Who knew it? TideRoll can multi-task!










BamaDoc77 Studying for an anatomy test.









BamaDoc77 Did actually read an article guys/gals. looks like that Tat is burning good there, Doc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Brother-in-law is Van! Not a heavy smoker, usually only smokes a stick when I'm there to recommend one. But I'm working on him!

Thanks for the photos, Tim!

Stewart is BUSTED!!!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> Brother-in-law is Van! Not a heavy smoker, usually only smokes a stick when I'm there to recommend one. But I'm working on him!
> 
> Thanks for the photos, Tim!
> 
> Stewart is BUSTED!!!


Neh, all the BUSTS were blurred out :r


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Ahh, we be Herfin now.

Seated is SvilleKid, BamaDoc77, B&M regular. Thats Debob, BigDawgFan, and JamesRoberts in the back discussing the finer things in life.









Tried to get a group shot. BamaDoc, Jamesroberts, Debob, BigDawgFan, and Cigar040 had already left.
LtoR: smokeyscotch, TideRoll, Ninja Vanish, SvilleKid. Seated: Tech Ninja and Pusherman. Thanks for that '96 Los Statos De Luxe, Tech Ninja!









Here is what SvilleKid smacked me with on arrival. Thanks Sville!
That is some awesome Bourbon. Conecuh Ridge, originally distilled in Alabama. Great Stuff! Watched the DVD Last Night. Good stuff!









I had an awesome time, everyone. Thanks to ninja Vanish for setting up the location for us. I thought it was awesome for our B'sOTL from out of state to come herf with us. Debob, it is good to find out we have some mutual friends. Great Times!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Neh, all the BUSTS were blurred out :r


Thank goodness. I thought something was wrong with my glasses!!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Neh, all the BUSTS were blurred out :r


I didn't want to get banned for the wrong kind of pRoN. :r


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> Ahh, we be Herfin now.
> 
> Seated is SvilleKid, BamaDoc77, B&M regular. Thats Debob, BigDawgFan, and JamesRoberts in the back discussing the finer things in life.


I believe the "finer things in life" which we were discussing is DeBob had asked me if I had farted!!! James said that was nasty!!!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> I believe the "finer things in life" which we were discussing is DeBob had asked me if I had farted!!! James said that was nasty!!!


That explains them keeping their distance. :r


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

Lol, so that's what a Georgia fart smells like?


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

That explains why JamesRoberts (BamaDoc's YOUNGER brother) has the look of shock on his face!:tu


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> LtoR: smokeyscotch, TideRoll, Ninja Vanish, SvilleKid. Seated: Tech Ninja and Pusherman. Thanks for that '96 Los Statos De Luxe, Tech Ninja!


Is the pose on the right hand side Genetic?


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

That's right it was absolute shock! And occasionally, some ppl think BamaDoc is actually younger!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

BigDawgFan said:


> Is the pose on the right hand side Genetic?


:r

I had not noticed that til you posted!!!

Must be genetic!


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

I had a great time! Thanks to Ninja Vanish for setting it up. It was cool to put some faces to the names.

I cant wait till the next one!

Thanks TechNinja, I plan on firing up one from that bunch today!:ss

-jason


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like fun, wish that I was there. Maybe on the next one (wink, wink).


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

I would if I were gonna be in B'ham, but I won't be. Bamadoc77 just had a newborn, and Debob's nights are pretty busy. Otherwise, we'd love to.



Kayak_Rat said:


> This may be a threadjack.....
> 
> I am going to be in Northern Bama all next week. Not sure what towns what days, but at least one in Birmingham.....anyone up for a dinner smoke?


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

If you Bama folks ever need a place to smoke, just let me know. I can ALWAYS find you a spot. 

...

It pays to know people in "The Biz".


----------

